# More beginers luck i guess



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

my first time surf fishing was sunday the 24th. i was 2 or 3 miles west of portofino. 15 min after the line hit the water, nice red. first one ever. the rest of the day was filled with ladyfish.

monday the 25th was more ladyfish, 3 pompano and a puffer fish. fun stuff and the pomps were the best fish ive ever eatin.

today, got out early. the water was real green, i didnt really feel like wading to far out so i just casted from the shore casting only about 50yards or maybe less. it paid off. 4 pomps and another nice red. all within about 2 hours.

needless to say, im hooked. thanks to everone on the forum that gave a newbie good advice.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

how do i post pics without making them attachments?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

put them on photobucket then embed them www.photobucket.com



VERY nice catch


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! You're wearing them out! Keep it up!:letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Catch!!!I guess the pompano are still around??


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics! I've been surf fishing a lot as well.. it's a lot of fun when you catch fish - lol 

When you are posting your reports just hit that little square above the capital A, it has a little mountain with the sun in it, that is for photos, then just find your pics, it's super easy and displays them in the body of the message not as an attachment.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx



Try this thread.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx

sorry now it should work.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

it's ok, he's going to fly helo's, they don't expect too much out of them...haha. congrats on the pomps.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

you are more than welcome to send some of that "luck" my way......nice job.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

hello....Biff, aka "Semper_FIsh". more like Semper GHEYYYY

If i recall, the aircraft you will be flying is neither a helo nor an airplane. it is merely a mythical aircraft that no one knows how it flys.

if it wasnt for helos, you couldnt take off or land.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

easy hit the picture button thats the mountains and sun and browse to pic. nice fish. :clap


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome fishing trip.... Congrats :bowdown


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

nice red


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice redfish beutiful colors on them healthy fish


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice report and great catch!


----------

